# cdrom use



## jaymax (Jan 30, 2010)

O/S : 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0
Arch Platform: i386 

A recent motd message (timely)


```
If you have a CD-ROM drive in your machine, you can make the CD-ROM that is
presently inserted available by typing 'mount /cdrom' as root.  The CD-ROM
will be available under /cdrom/.  Remember to do 'umount /cdrom' before
removing the CD-ROM (it will usually not be possible to remove the CD-ROM
without doing this.)

Note: This tip may not work in all configurations.
```

Isn't there away for non-root users to use the cdrom or for "world" to use them like in a regular workstation? I remembered setting it up like that once. I do not remember if it was in /etc/fstab or a script that was customized for the purpose but since upgrading recently I lost the capability and haven't had the time to look into it.

Any suggestions welcomed.


Thanks!


----------



## paean (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, its possible. You can grant permission in _/etc/devfs.conf_. 

You may find this helpful.


----------



## rhyous (Jan 31, 2010)

Having a user mount a CD-Rom is covered in this doc too:
http://rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/

See Step 7


----------

